# I am finally a poodle mom!



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Today I picked up my new best buddy! 8 week old silver mini boy. I am naming him Calder after the Calder cup (American hockey league trophy) he goes great with my cat Stanley who is named after the NHLs Stanley cup! He seems like a sweet mellow (but also very playful) cuddly little dude  so glad I have my very own little poodle to post about on here! I'm sure I will be asking you folks a lot of questions!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jessnicole10 (Mar 8, 2012)

He's a cutie!! Congrats on the new addition; you'll love it!!!


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

How exciting! Congratulations!!! :cheers2: He is beautiful. Tell us everything.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations! Calder is adorable, and he has a way cool name! Welcome to the wonderful world of *silvers*, you're going to love watching his color clear. You'll love everything about him, no doubt, but the color transformation is a terrific added bonus. Take lots of photos and keep a dated journal to remember what happens when, is my suggestion. I regret not keeping better track of Chagall's transformation from a little black pup to a platinum boy. I should have taken a photo a week! He cleared to his final color at @15-19 months. See, I should have recorded that sterling information! He looked tie-dyed for a while, which was neat. From one *silver *mpoo owner to another, I wish you poodle joys too numerous to count!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone  I'm so happy to have him! 
Chagall is such a pretty color now! Do you groom him yourself? I am super excited to see how my boy turns out! I groom a silver mini named Maverick that is from Calder's breeder and i think they have the same father. Maybe they will look alike. His coat is really thick and soft. What is Chagall's coat like? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Silver is my favorite, but I'm getting a white in a few weeks, I'm as creative groomer... But next is silver!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Oooh I can't wait to see pictures of your creative work!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations! Welcome to the wonderful world of puppy play, puppy puddles, puppy wailng in the middle of the night, puppy so adorable you just want to watch him all day, sharp little puppy teeth, amazingly soft puppy fur, puppy chewn objects, brilliant puppy learning, snuggly puppy snoozing on your lap, bouncy puppy zooming round the house and yard, and sheer puppy fun! Enjoy every moment of it!


----------



## jcampbell0665 (Jun 2, 2013)

Ooh....he is so cute! How did he do his first night at home?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations!! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Silverbs said:


> Chagall is such a pretty color now! Do you groom him yourself?


Thanks! Yes, I home groom. He's four now and he's great on the grooming table. 



Silverbs said:


> I groom a silver mini named Maverick that is from Calder's breeder and i think they have the same father. Maybe they will look alike. His coat is really thick and soft. *What is Chagall's coat like? *


Chagall's coat sounds similar to Maverick's. I'd describe it as plush and soft. I can literally feel the difference between his coat and a friend's black mpoo girl with my eyes closed! I love the feel of her mpoo's coat, but would probably have a tougher time maintaining it.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a handsome boy! Now that you have found him, don't forget us here at PF! We love watching puppies grow and especially love watching color changes. So start your 52 week thread pleeeeease?


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

we went and had a little check up at the vet. They told me that he was the nicest looking mini poodle that they have seen there and he is very healthy! proud mama here! Now the next thing on my to do list is to shave those fuzzy feet!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Excellent news about Calder's "wellness" checkup! Must have be an exciting outing for the little guy. Such a sweet, sweet face! You're off to a perfect start. So glad!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

woo hoo! Got rid of the fuzzy feet  he did pretty well. Just a little whiney.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I want to :kiss: his feet! I am LOVING your photos!! What a good, handsome little pupper he is to go along with the paw clipping.:dog: I just saved that last photo for my files, it's such a smile-maker! I'll be looking at it regularly.


----------



## thegoodearth (May 22, 2013)

What an adorable little guy! I love the photos - thanks for sharing. They made my day.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Congratulations! You must be ecstatic! He is adorable and so, so pretty. You are going to have so much fun. I too, am still looking at breeders for a toy. I can't wait to see your pictures as he grows. Best of luck with everything.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

he is so cute, such a beguiling face. enjoy all the puppy fun to come.


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

my unhappy boy in the tub.






and all fluffed up and brushed afterwards. (Its so hard to get a good picture of him because he Is constantly squirming all over) 
I'm lucky enough to work with a CMG who specializes in poodles and knows how to do show trims. We decided that she would help me put him into a show puppy trim and then move into a Scandinavian and then to the continental. I can't wait till he has more hair for some fancy haircuts 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

This one just makes me laugh 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Aaawwww he is sooo adorable!!! Thank you for posting these pictures. He is such a darling. OMGosh! I need to kiss his fluffy face and feet. I can imagine how ecstatic you must be!!!!


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

He is a pretty boy! How big is he? He looks HUGE compared to Luce at that age!! Well, she was the smallest in her litter - a dainty tiny 2lbs 3oz when I got her at 8 weeks 1day old.

I started her in puppy 1 training class at Petco the day after I got her - some of the best money I ever spent! Currently we are in puppy 2 training. Our trainer loves poodles so that is a bonus!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

As of 2 days ago he was 5 and a Half pounds. I think he's going to be a pretty big mini. He was the biggest of his litter. 
The boarding kennel/ salon I work at also has a training center so as soon as I can I'm going to get him into a puppy class! 
I can't even believe how great he's doing at potty training! He doesnt go potty in his crate which is a huge plus. We have only had a couple little tinkle accidents in the house. But he's doing a very good job of going outside. (At 8 weeks and a couple of days he's already better than my 6 and 8 year old yorkies at the potty training!!)
Really the only two issues we are having is still the screaming in his crate at night but that has gotten so much better. I went from getting 2 and a half hours of sleep the first night to about 4 and a half or 5 hours last night (third night). The only other issue is that he constantly wants to be between my feet. I've almost tripped over him like 4 times. And when he's on a leash he will run for a few steps then stop then burst forward aiming for between my feet. I'm so afraid to step on him! 
But so far he's been wonderful. So bouncy playful and entertaining! He's a great first "on my own" dog! I'm lovin him!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He does sound big for a mini. He is beyond cute. Love your photos, especially the foot one. Please keep posting. I love to see a silver clear. Perhaps you could start a 52 weeks thread.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

He is amazingly cute!!!

Hooray on the potty training!!! I have the same problem with Edison in the screaming-in-the-crate department. He is about 4.5 months now and he is totally stop screaming. So no worries there. I tether him at home to work on the walking between my feet department. Edison grew out of it. This breed is smart so just show him what to do and he'll learn.

I can't wait to see more pictures. I too love to see silver color clears up.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you for sharing all those cute photos. I really enjoyed them. You really do have a handsome wee fellow.


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm sure ill keep adding pictures as I keep taking them. I can't stop taking them!!!






here he is in his favorite spot lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

One thing that drove me crazy was the jumping and nipping and my pants - especially while going for a walk! The trainer explained about her being small (short) and the natural tendency for them is to greet with licking the face and being near the face. She said Luce was just trying to get to my face. OK, I chilled out and she stopped the jumping and nipping at the pants. 

Just remember - the one thing that helped me keep my sanity was "this too shall pass" and it did.

Keep your camera handy at ALL times!! They do the cutest things when you least expect it!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Love the names you have for your two dogs. And the cute pics too.


----------



## steph64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh, he's so cute!!! Congrats and good luck with him. I am also a new owner to a standard poodle pup. He's 6 weeks and we just got him. We named him Walter and he's such a big mush! Love all your pictures!!!
Steph


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

He is absolutely ....handsome! He has such a male face! It will be wonderful watching him clear and your grooming magic on him. His little face is just precious! I love all the talk betwixt you and Chagall's Mom, this is going to be fun having you two around!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a beautiful little guy! I'd be taking pictures like crazy, too.  I remember house training Jazz. I almost felt guilty it was so darned easy. My friend with a yorkie said her yorkie still isn't reliably house trained at 2 years old. 

Your little guy has such an adorable face!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm glad you all think he's as cute/handsome as I do! 
His breeder said he expects him to be a pretty big boy. Close to 15 inches at the shoulder. I guess he looks a lot like his dad who is a bigger masculine boy. And I guess his dad is pretty mellow like he is! Here's a picture of his dad Ch. A Ward's Riccado






I'd be very happy if my calder ends up looking like his dad! I can already see some very silver roots coming in on his legs. Especially the back ones. 
I was talking to my friend today and she was saying how weird it was that I wasn't posting boatloads of pictures of calder on Facebook. Then I realized it was because I was putting all my pictures and talking about him on here! Haha









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

What a cut little standy uppy tail.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

No wonder Calder is so handsome and caught my fancy, he and Chagall have some common ancestors on his sire's side. (Cabryn Princess Helen, Cabryn Blue Belle, Celest Midshipman, Ch Award Mr. Pipp). Chagall was 5.4 lbs. at 10 weeks. I do think Calder may grow to be big a mpoo, he's already a real nice one. Don't even think about shorting us on pictures by "cheating" on us with FB, unless of course you friend me.  I am having a ball with your pup!!  So love seeing that puppy-lay-like-a-frog-position in* silver* again. Ahh, they grow up so fast!! Have a blast, I'll continue to vicariously!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Haha that's awesome!






turns out the silver mini Maverick that I groom has the same father as Calder! So here is another relative!












you have no idea how bad I want to shave those feet and that mustache... But I suppose the facial hair suits him well  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Now that's a happy coincidence!! I am a fan of shaved feet and face myself. I can understand the temptation to want to clip away. But the look works for Maverick, and he looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Well that explains why he is so darn handsome, impeccable bloodlines.


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

He's my favorite request dog  he's a giant pain in the butt though  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG Maverick & Chagall have the same eyes!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

So I brought mr calder to my cottage today. He met my mom and my aunt and they both love him. He's so calm and well behaved. We took him on a walk down on the pier and boardwalk. He's so good on a leash!! I can't even believe it. It was his first real walk too! I'm so used to my little yorkies trying to drag me down the street! 
We have been working on learning sit! He's sitting down for every treat. Such a fast learner 












here he is on the deck chewing his new duck foot (kinda gross looking but he loves it!)






I think I might walk him down to the dog beach tomorrow to see how he feels about Lake Michigan.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Calder appears to feel right at home wherever he is, that's fantastic! Oh boy, he's off for a day at the beach, what a treat for his senses. And for us, we expect (no, demand!) pictures. Isn't it fun to see how smitten everyone is with him, all the while knowing he's _yours!_


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I second Chagall's demand for lots of pictures at the beach. You will be banned if you are stingy. He's adorable. I love that position where his back legs go out behind him. Some dogs do it and some don't. I don't think I've ever had a dog that did that. Is it a poodle thing? 

I'm glad you're having so much fun with him. He really is beautiful and oh so cute.


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

View attachment 60914
yeah no problems with making himself at home. 
View attachment 60970

Unfortunately the weather didnt permit a trip to the beach but next time Im at my cottage I will bring him for sure!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Oops I don't know why those pictures didnt show up!





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Love all his pictures!!!! So handsome!!!!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

mr calder finally got to go to my parents house to meet the yorkies  he was very happy to see them... They didnt really share his enthusiasm.






ignore the horrible scuzzyness of my yorkies. I groom them when I visit home and I hadn't been home in over a month. I took care of it though 












right after I tie roxys topknot up she goes and rubs her head all over the floor and pulls some of the hair out  still cute though.






he also met my friend Emma's dog Kane. He was giving him kisses on the nose 







Oh and calder loves duck sticks.






and duck feet! If you ever see a dog shop with duck feet you should give them a shot! Gross looking but calder LOVES them! I can actually leave the room with out him following or crying if he's got a duck foot. I just have to make sure to take it away from him after he's finished about 2/3 of it.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

So adorable! Looks like you have some good socialization going on. Swizzle is chewing on his duck foot as I type. It is very good for the joints.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

What a beautiful puppy!! Looking at his shaved face I imagine that he is going to be a gorgeous light silver, So cute!
Please keep posting pictures, cant wait to see him grow 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I love seeing poodles socialising with other pooches.


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

here's calder with Violet the dandie dinmont terrier






and tommy the pink and orange maltipoo in a continental trim!






and here he is enjoying the tall grass  he cracks me up. 



















Just let me know if I'm going overboard with the pictures! Haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Really enjoy seeing the active and happy puppyhood Calder is having. And no worries, there's no such thing as "too many pictures" of a* silver* mpoo.  His face is just the best!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

I had to go to Syracuse to watch my Grand Rapids griffins beat the Syracuse crunch and win the Calder cup so I left my Calder pup with a very trusted work friend for a couple nights. Today I got this message from her: 
If you want the poodle "formerly known as Calder" back in your possession, bring $1,000,000 in unsequential, used bills, 1# of Strawberry Twizzlers, and a large McDonald's Coke to Whiskers when you return to Michigan. 
His name is now "Jenn's poodle". 

I said no way get your own poodle! But she can be his official poodlenanny while I'm away  so happy I have someone he can stay with that I trust completely. So nice to not worry about him. Can't wait to get back home and steal him back from her! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Banded up the little devil horns today for the first time 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151633519449500 I'm hoping this link works! It's calder and his catbrother Stanley playing. So glad they get along now!! They've been chasing each other all over for the past 20 minutes. Cracking me up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> Really enjoy seeing the active and happy puppyhood Calder is having. And no worries, there's no such thing as "too many pictures" of a* silver* mpoo.  His face is just the best!


What she said. ^^^

Your puppy is adorable!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Time for a flood of pictures 































Once again my yorkies look scuzzy. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Pure bliss. He is beautiful!!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Watching learn2groomdogs videos with me. He was barking at the mini that pina is putting into a show puppy trim  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

The expression on his beautiful face in the second photo is spectacular! I just think he's the bees knees.  I bet he wants to pick out his own grooming style, he seems very interested in the video. He's adorable, it's great to watch him grow and *silver*!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations! Calder is a beautiful pup & love to see more pictures soon!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh I really need to get some pictures of him out in daylight. His back legs, tail, and eyebrows are so silver. And the rest of him looks almost brown out in the sun. I trimmed his top line down a bit and the color difference is definitely noticeable. And his face just keeps getting prettier  or should I say more handsome. 
Crate training is going awesome. And he's letting me leave the room without crying like a little baby  And we haven't had an accident in the house in a few days now. And they are few and far between anyways. He has "sit" down like a pro inside and outside and we are getting very close to knowing lay down. And a teenie tiny bit of stay. Still being a gentleman on the leash unless we are with a bunch of other dogs then he goes a little nuts but eventually calms down. Can't wait to get his last set of shots in and get him into a puppy class at my work 






here he is being embarrassed and looking like a girl. He spend the day with his poodlenanny auntie Jen. He went with her to her family's 4th of July party because she had lots of Nieces and nephews there and thought it would be great socialization. Needless to say he was completely exhausted after all of that! He had a blast and the kids wanted to take him home with them. And he totally doesn't care about the fireworks  big relief. Hope everyone here had a good 4th of July! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He's just flat out adorable. I love all your photos and could look at that darling dog forever. It's great how well he's being socialized...all the dogs and kids. Great.


----------



## CjTitus (Jan 25, 2013)

He is just gorgeous!


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

What a cutie!!! Have a great time with your new addition if only they could remain puppies--- fully housebroken and trained. Lol ok maybe the knowledge of an older dog and a puppy face


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG, he is absolutely adorable! Such a beautiful boy you have!
Sylvia & the Girls! :kiss:


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Next picture flood! He's pretty curly here but he had a haircut the other day by my friend Jen who will be showing him. She's going to handle all the trimming until he is table trained. I've been doing all the face feet tail and brush out and bath kind of stuff though.













My boyfriend would kill me if he knew i put this up here but here he is with all my cute critters 







And speaking of flood my little courtyard decided to collect all the rain for a while. It was disgusting. But calder liked it!







And here his is looking all cute and pathetic in the tub. Poor mistreated baby.






I have been loving the little curls on the shorter parts of his hair so I gave him a bath last night so I could see him completely air dryed. I love how he feels all curly!























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Well. It's been a while since I've posted things on here. And I have a ridiculous amount of pictures of calder on my phone that I've been wanting to share with anyone who will appreciate them. I can't believe how big he's gotten. Ill try to put some of them on in order so you can see how he's changed. 
Here are some of him at my cottage and at the dog beach for the first (and only [so far]) time.































Here he is just looking cute.







First time in group play any my work. Playing with his beaglepoo friend rugby, golden retriever munie and Gus the woodle. (Unfortunate mixture of wheaten terrier and poodle)


















and the first night after group play 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Must post more pictures of poodle!
This is the weirdest picture I have of calder. I have no idea what he's Doing with his legs







This is my favorite picture. I was driving and kept telling calder to sit down because out of the corner of my eye it looked like he was standing up so I finally looked and noticed he couldn't sit down any farther because Roxy was under his butt ;P







Looks like calder is wearing a roxy hat in this one 







Passed out in the car on a drive home from the cottage. 







Just being his handsome self



















Dandie dinmont friends!







Best friend Neville!







Tormenting the poor cat!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry... More...
I had calder meet his cousins jimmy (hold) and miikka (black and tan). They are still a bit big for him but they have a blast running around together. And he always needs a bath right afterwards because miikka slobbers all over his neck and ears. And jimmy slobbers on his tail. Gross. But funny!































































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

And once again... 
Here mr calder is with my friend Jen (his poodle aunt) she has him all combed up (I was surprised she didn't use hairspray on him) and looking pretty for his puppy class graduation which unfortunately I had to miss  













(I just have to say damn he's cute)
And here is his graduation photo! 







His best friend Neville. These Guys are crazy together.







And here he is with our current houseguest Ben the bedlington terrier. They get along perfectly!






































And that's all!... For now...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Clader sure keeps good company, and he is growing up BEAUTIFULLY!! He's clearing to a lovely shade of *silver*.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a lucky Spoo Calder is! He has so many friends and relatives he'll never get lonely! 
He's growing up beautifully!


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks ladies. He's a social butterfly for sure.  plays well with others. And it's been fun watching him Change color. Every trim he gets a little lighter. And every face shave makes him more handsome. I can't wait to see him fully mature. And with adult coat. I'm over the puppy coat 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Calder is a very handsome boy! I really enjoyed looking at the pictures of him growing and changing.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

What wonderful pictures!!! He is a darling little man.


----------

